# Which Modern cars easy with aftermarket audio?



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

Which modern vehicles would you say you can install after market stereos into and are easy and work well? With a lot of the cars and trucks, if you do an after market headunit you lose major functionality. If you keep the factory headunit you have to deal with crappy sound and integration pieces.

My 2014 accord has been a real pain. Are subarus or toyotas any better? I am curious as that would effect which car I chose to buy. Thanks.

Btw - I am talking about vehicles 5 years old and newer.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the accord stock headunit actually isn't alo that bad all things considered, the Toyotas stock units are much worse, and everything I've seen says the Subaru units are easily replaced because they are way less integrated than the Honda or Toyota units


----------



## c3156 (Nov 23, 2016)

Lycancatt said:


> everything I've seen says the Subaru units are easily replaced because they are way less integrated than the Honda or Toyota units


That depends, I have a thread on here about trying to use the Subaru HK headunit. Major pain due to the canbus integration of the HU and HK amp. If you are working with a non-HK system, you should be fine.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Interesting topic, I'll be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Sub Sonic said:


> Which modern vehicles would you say you can install after market stereos into and are easy and work well? With a lot of the cars and trucks, if you do an after market headunit you lose major functionality. If you keep the factory headunit you have to deal with crappy sound and integration pieces.
> 
> My 2014 accord has been a real pain. Are subarus or toyotas any better? I am curious as that would effect which car I chose to buy. Thanks.
> 
> Btw - I am talking about vehicles 5 years old and newer.


Lulz, what? I have a 15 and it's the easiest car I can imagine to integrate you can even use the factory amp to gain 4 full range channels of amplication or to add a dsp or amps straight from the factory pre amp. I guess you must have the base stereo but you can add the exl and do the same


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

BMW for me is the easiest.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It would interesting to know things like, in what year do car manufacturers started using head units that can actually play MP3 compressed files from CDs.

My guess is 2009, but I may be wrong and it will depend on the price tag, some options, and manufacturers


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I might have the easiest vehicle on the market... 2016 Jeep Wrangler. Mainly because the electronics "technology" seems to be about 10 years old in this thing! Lol


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

New Toyota Camrys are supported by Idatalink Maestro RR data integration and both Metra & American International make dash kits for them... which makes them easy to upgrade to aftermarket without losing much if any functionality.

Check out the build log section for cars your considering and see what other have done.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

2006-2012 ford fusion, mercury milan, and lincoln mkz are all easy to work on and can sound good. 

That's about as modern as I'm familiar with.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I might have the easiest vehicle on the market... 2016 Jeep Wrangler. Mainly because the electronics "technology" seems to be about 10 years old in this thing! Lol


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Recent model Camrys (2015+) are supported by Idatalink Maestro RR data integration and both Metra & American International make dash kits for them making it fairly easy to replace the factory stereo with minimal, if any, function loss.
However, the factory headunits in them are known for poor/funky signal quality which don't lend themselves to be corrected all that well with dsp.

Check out the Build Log section of the forums for vehicles your considering to get an idea of what others have done.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

So weird, I already posted twice here, and I don't see those posts.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> So weird, I already posted twice here, and I don't see those posts.


Same here. My post disappeared and I had to re-post it... It stuck the second time.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I had no issues with changing things around in my 2011 camry, can not really vouch for newer ones at all though. Although I believe this will probably be the last Toyota I ever buy after dealing with issues which I will not go into. 

As far as the website, it has been a disaster the last few days with posts and pms. Someone needs to investigate the matter. I know the loading times for pages is much slower than usual and I certainly know its not my connection.


----------



## conehunter76 (Nov 7, 2008)

I had an '09 Subaru STi that was very easy to work on. I don't think the Impreza chassis changed until 2012 but I'm not 100% sure.

The interior panels were easy to remove and didn't rattle after they were replaced. Single DIN head units had lots of mounting room. The front doors had plenty of room for Pioneer 720 components. I pulled the spare tire and mounted two Tru amps in the tire well, and never had overheating problems. 

My current 4Runner, on the other hand, has fought me every step of the way.


----------



## masoman95 (Feb 17, 2017)

gotta love the foreign cars, lol honda/acuras are pain to replace but can be done, and if you get a PAC controller it lets you keep most functionality of stock head unit and steering wheel controls when you add an aftermarket stereo


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

A lot of the newer cars seem to have critical functions of the car integrated with the headunit. So, when you pull the headunit out, you lose functionality. The dash kit might help replace this functionality or not. Is there any newer cars out there that dont have car features integrated with the headunit? This is nightmare I am dealing with my 2014 accord.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

What you can do with this matter is look for the service manual for the car you own and check how "integrated" it is. Then you may start from there. Like my Lancer, I only need to ensure +ve and -ve for the HU stay connected to the original harness. If not, it will send fault signal to the ECU.
I think the navigation connections are secondary and may not affect the ECU.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Sub Sonic said:


> A lot of the newer cars seem to have critical functions of the car integrated with the headunit. So, when you pull the headunit out, you lose functionality. The dash kit might help replace this functionality or not. Is there any newer cars out there that dont have car features integrated with the headunit? This is nightmare I am dealing with my 2014 accord.


Depends on the car and if it is supported by aftermarket integration like Idatalink Maestro RR or similar. In my car, I actually gained functionality; Vehicle options that required an expensive Techstream programmer or taking a trip to dealer can now be changed by me right on my aftermarket stereo screen.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I drove a 2016 Porsche Macan yesterday, smooth and hard to notice how fast it is really going unless I looked at the speedometer.

Anyway I was surprised how decent the stage was, not bad for factory sound, I'd did not turn it up loud. 
All integrated, the screen simulates a back up camera with sensors to warn you and prevent you from bumping into objects, it literally stopped by itself to keep me from getting close to my garage door.

Bose system, and the reason the stage was perhaps better than mine centered and voice more localized was because it had a center channel on the dash, meaning good dual front stage. That's cheating I think 

Day and night Compared to an 06 Cayanne, I got to ride in it a few times, the sound system left a lot of disappointment on the 06.

The point is, I hope car audio do not become a creative destruction thing, in the future, wanting to buy sound improvement, but not really improving it.

Maybe it is not a fair comparison, like cassetes replaced the 8 track, CDs replaced the cassettes, MP3's replaced CD's and now streaming is replacing MP3's, just car audio sales growth may be harder as cars age and get replaced, with new ones with more electronics and integrated systems.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I think this also relies heavily on which trim you get in each model. For example, both my Honda and my F150 have the worst option - I wish I'd done more research on both it would have made life easier.


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

Right guys, you make good points. So can you list out some specific cars/years/models that i can pull out the headunit and put what I want and not lose any functionality(or any critical functionality at least)?


----------



## fasfocus00 (Apr 21, 2013)

there is a bit more that you have to take into consideration when you are looking at "tuner" friendly vehicles. what sort of vehicle are you looking for? how much do you plan on altering the vehicle? what sort of features are you looking to get/keep?

when it comes to basic car audio upgrades, Nissan and Toyota have only a handful of harnesses and both vehicles don't have extensive integration pieces. people may say Honda only has 3 different wiring harnesses. true, but they also recently started integrating a bunch of features in to their OEM deck like lane changing cameras, BT, CarPlay, HDMI, etc....


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Get a drop in Alpine unit

Alpine


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Those new integration pieces from PAC Audio look like they'll make doing Ford and FCA vehicles a lot easier. 

http://pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=1374&CategoryID=28

http://pac-audio.com/productDetails.aspx?ProductId=1373&CategoryID=28


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^^ Those new Alpine drop-in headunits for some GM/Ford/Chrysler/Jeep/Toyota are really something! (nice)


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

diy.phil said:


> ^^ Those new Alpine drop-in headunits for some GM/Ford/Chrysler/Jeep/Toyota are really something! (nice)


And super expensive too!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Sub Sonic said:


> Right guys, you make good points. So can you list out some specific cars/years/models that i can pull out the headunit and put what I want and not lose any functionality(or any critical functionality at least)?


Sure. I have first hand experience with Gen 7.5 Camry. All models (Well not sure about the Hybrid) fully supported by Maestro RR with harnesses and all. And 2 different dash kits to choose from. Well designed door sheet metal that can accomodate 8" midbass. Quiet car too for the most part especially the V6 versions.


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

Truthunter said:


> Recent model Camrys (2015+) are supported by Idatalink Maestro RR data integration and both Metra & American International make dash kits for them making it fairly easy to replace the factory stereo with minimal, if any, function loss.
> However, the factory headunits in them are known for poor/funky signal quality which don't lend themselves to be corrected all that well with dsp.
> 
> Check out the Build Log section of the forums for vehicles your considering to get an idea of what others have done.


Thank you so much for this information!! I didnt know/realize that newer camrys have this integration option. I will look at this car seriously now. I was looking mainly at the japanese cars like Hondas, Toyotas, subaru, and Mazda. I have 2 questions though:

1.). What generation camry is 2015? Is the 2016 and 2017 the same generation as the 2015; is it the same car? If I bought the 2016 or 2017 would the headunit be just as easy to swap out and integrate with maestro rr?

2.). Where can I buy a maestro rr unit? I dont see a place to buy it on their site and none of the dealers are near me.


----------



## HOIRiIZON (Apr 3, 2016)

Sub Sonic said:


> Which modern vehicles would you say you can install after market stereos into and are easy and work well? With a lot of the cars and trucks, if you do an after market headunit you lose major functionality. If you keep the factory headunit you have to deal with crappy sound and integration pieces.
> 
> My 2014 accord has been a real pain. Are subarus or toyotas any better? I am curious as that would effect which car I chose to buy. Thanks.
> 
> Btw - I am talking about vehicles 5 years old and newer.


There getting better now, PAC audio makes a good piece AP4-CH31, or 41 the amp pro its plug and play and you can get optical out with it. Idata Maestro has an AR piece out for some vehicles and others coming out this year. Best way to implement your amps, DSP's etc....no need for summing or dealing with the DSP in many premium factory amps.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Sub Sonic said:


> Thank you so much for this information!! I didnt know/realize that newer camrys have this integration option. I will look at this car seriously now. I was looking mainly at the japanese cars like Hondas, Toyotas, subaru, and Mazda. I have 2 questions though:
> 
> 1.). What generation camry is 2015? Is the 2016 and 2017 the same generation as the 2015; is it the same car? If I bought the 2016 or 2017 would the headunit be just as easy to swap out and integrate with maestro rr?
> 
> 2.). Where can I buy a maestro rr unit? I dont see a place to buy it on their site and none of the dealers are near me.


Yes, 2015-2017 Camrys are all the same. You would need an aftermarket headunit that supports data integration with a maestro RR.

I think the Maestro stuff is sold on Amazon.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

HOIRiIZON said:


> There getting better now, PAC audio makes a good piece AP4-CH31, or 41 the amp pro its plug and play and you can get optical out with it. Idata Maestro has an AR piece out for some vehicles and others coming out this year. Best way to implement your amps, DSP's etc....no need for summing or dealing with the DSP in many premium factory amps.


Nice... looks like that Maestro AR will work with Toyota JBL & Lexus premium & Mark Lev systems so you can get rid of the factory amp and keep factory volume control from the factory headunit. From what I read though you will need an aftermarket amp that can work with it.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like the 4Runner still is a DIN mount.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Truthunter said:


> And super expensive too!


You aren't kidding. $4,000 for just a head unit? I can do a pretty nice system for 4 grand. That better come with free truck details for life!

Alpine | Chevrolet Silverado Audio: Radio and Navigation Restyle System – X110-SLV


----------

